# UPDATE: Hyatt Windward Pointe ROFR



## saturn28 (Sep 28, 2007)

I just got word from my closing agent that my $5500 purchase at the Hyatt Windward Pointe has passed through Hyatt's ROFR.


Now I can give you the link to the website I purchased it at. The buyer was asking $6200 and I offered $5500, which include her paying all closing cost and she accepted. In addition, she gave me the banked week she had.

http://www.timesharesquicksale.com/details.cfm?id=89659

Now I am happy it made it through ROFR


----------



## benjaminb13 (Sep 28, 2007)

great news- good luck to you


----------



## The Conch Man (Sep 28, 2007)

A great price for the 1,300 points at Windward in Key West ~~


----------



## JeffW (Sep 28, 2007)

Previous owner took a bath on that one.  HWP is relatively new.  Were there any weeks there which sold new for less than $15k?

Jeff


----------



## Kal (Sep 28, 2007)

eoy.......


----------



## cookinmamma (Sep 28, 2007)

*Congrats!*

How long does Hyatt's review typically take --from the time the timeshare resale company sends them the signed docs, 'til you get word of their "pass" on the ROFR?  

We are waiting - it'll be 2 wks on Oct. 1.  Our offer is on a 2000 point unit for a bit more than your great deal - -don't think it will be a problem, but don't like waiting.


----------



## Carmel85 (Sep 28, 2007)

cookinmamma said:


> How long does Hyatt's review typically take --from the time the timeshare resale company sends them the signed docs, 'til you get word of their "pass" on the ROFR?
> 
> We are waiting - it'll be 2 wks on Oct. 1.  Our offer is on a 2000 point unit for a bit more than your great deal - -don't think it will be a problem, but don't like waiting.



Aprox what are you paying for a 2000 point week and what resort Tahoe?


----------



## benjaminb13 (Sep 29, 2007)

cookinmamma said:


> How long does Hyatt's review typically take --from the time the timeshare resale company sends them the signed docs, 'til you get word of their "pass" on the ROFR?
> 
> We are waiting - it'll be 2 wks on Oct. 1.  Our offer is on a 2000 point unit for a bit more than your great deal - -don't think it will be a problem, but don't like waiting.




Worth the wait- Great property- just stayed there= rooms are updated- private beach- hyatt casino- 100 yards away- room service- even-
Ive owned at Marriott and Hilton-and stayed at westin kierland- They are all nice  but I have to say- although the resorts are smaller- Hyatt tops them all


----------



## cookinmamma (Sep 29, 2007)

It's around 20K for a platinum week, High Sierra Lodge.  More details to follow once we get thru this ROFR!


----------



## Seth Nock (Sep 29, 2007)

It should pass.


----------



## The Conch Man (Sep 29, 2007)

We sold our timeshare at Hyatt Sunset Harbor in April of 2004 which only took a little less than three weeks to pass ROFR. Another week to close the deal ~ The transfer was very easy & the Transfer Company was great at what they did. At the time, I was talkin to the Hyatt rep who approved/ disapproved all ROFR's. We knew each other from a previous meetin in Key West. Their are some procedures they have to go thru but at that time I had given prior notice to Hyatt that we would be sellin our timeshare & was finishin our agreement with the buyer.  




cookinmamma said:


> How long does Hyatt's review typically take --from the time the timeshare resale company sends them the signed docs, 'til you get word of their "pass" on the ROFR?


----------



## Carmel85 (Sep 29, 2007)

cookinmamma said:


> It's around 20K for a platinum week, High Sierra Lodge.  More details to follow once we get thru this ROFR!



Well we can almost through out the welcome mat.  You will love the Hyatt Tahoe in the summer time.  What week did  you get to buy? You will get through ROFR.

Have you been to the resort lately?  Many new upgrades inside the units fire pit by the swimming pool.

What building # did you buy in?

ENJOY!


----------



## R2Bbrock (Nov 16, 2007)

*Windward Pointe - whats it worth*

I have a friend who is looking to sell a two bedroom Week 6 at Windward Pointe because they decided that Marriott would work better for them since they have young kids and want to be in the Disneyworld area.  Anyone have any suggestions as to what they should try to get for it ?  I've suggested that they try to handle it themselves instead of using a broker but I don't know if they feel comfortable doing that.  Thanks for any info !


----------



## littlestar (Nov 17, 2007)

R2Bbrock said:


> I have a friend who is looking to sell a two bedroom Week 6 at Windward Pointe because they decided that Marriott would work better for them since they have young kids and want to be in the Disneyworld area.  Anyone have any suggestions as to what they should try to get for it ?  I've suggested that they try to handle it themselves instead of using a broker but I don't know if they feel comfortable doing that.  Thanks for any info !



Seth Nock (broker) on these boards has a very good reputation. If anybody would know about Marriott and Hyatt resale, he would.

http://www.sellingtimeshares.net/


----------



## TSResalez (Nov 19, 2007)

The Conch Man said:


> We sold our timeshare at Hyatt Sunset Harbor in April of 2004 which only took a little less than three weeks to pass ROFR. Another week to close the deal ~ The transfer was very easy & the Transfer Company was great at what they did. At the time, I was talkin to the Hyatt rep who approved/ disapproved all ROFR's. We knew each other from a previous meetin in Key West. Their are some procedures they have to go thru but at that time I had given prior notice to Hyatt that we would be sellin our timeshare & was finishin our agreement with the buyer.



Anyone know where this Hyatt ROFR office is, I sent them a ROFR and have not heard anything back. I have no phone number, just a fax number. Any help would be greatly appreciated.:annoyed:


----------



## Bill4728 (Nov 20, 2007)

bump
(to bring to the top of the new forum)


----------



## The Conch Man (Nov 20, 2007)

*I can't locate the Hyatt Rep's phone # from the year we sold our unit, therefore, I don't have her phone #. I believe their office is located in St. Petersburg but you can always call Member Service at 1-800-340-9997 & request their phone # or have them transfer to that Rep for information.
*


TSResalez said:


> Anyone know where this Hyatt ROFR office is, I sent them a ROFR and have not heard anything back. I have no phone number, just a fax number. Any help would be greatly appreciated.:annoyed:


----------

